

How about an Emacs meetup around SF?  - jonromero

Is anyone interested for an emacs meetup during the next week? I think it would be fun meeting fellow emacs hackers and exchange .emacs and bash vi :)
======
PanosJee
That would be nice. I always wanted to learn emacs!

